# Seeking Gamers in the Lawrenceville/Douglasville/Atlanta area



## Merlion (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok me and my boyfriend are currently living in Lawrenceville Ga. We're interested in DnD (preferably 3.5 or at least 3.5 friendly) and Arcana Unearthed.
  Me and my brother are trying to get something going in the Douglasville area but not having much luck yet.
  So interested gamers in thease general areas please contact me and we'll see what happens. We're looking for something flexible and open....willing to allow the best parts of 3.0/3.5, non standard races all that sort of thing. High fantasy, not neccesarily high magic, player driven.
  Or Arcana Unearthed


----------



## median_30209 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gamers in Lawrenceville*

Myself and A friend are looking for gamers in the area, we play and run, use 3.5 and just about anything else we find usefull(read: arcana and such)

hit me up if interested.

meridian_30209@yahoo.com


----------

